# Teaching in an International school



## Sdavies (Mar 11, 2012)

I will soon be moving to Daerah Petaling
Selangor Darul Ehsan and was wondering if anyone has any helpful tips they could email me about settling in etc. I will also be looking for accommodation too.
Thanks


----------



## mauchengyee (Jan 17, 2012)

what type of property are you looking at?


----------



## Sdavies (Mar 11, 2012)

mauchengyee said:


> what type of property are you looking at?


I would be looking for a 2bedroom apartment but have no idea about anything else or accommodation out there.


----------



## olivyap2 (Jul 19, 2012)

*Service apartment*



Sdavies said:


> I will soon be moving to Daerah Petaling
> Selangor Darul Ehsan and was wondering if anyone has any helpful tips they could email me about settling in etc. I will also be looking for accommodation too.
> Thanks


It's all depending on which part of Daerah Petaling. Off course you will prefer to stay near to your school right? 

Btw, there's a serviced apartment for rent near Jalan Duta area. It's a quiet place and it's besides the gov. reserved land in the middle of city. Lot's of greenery. 5 mins drive from Bangsar. They are doing a special promo rates for only those who confirmed before end of September. 

2 rooms / 2 baths furnished apartment, Rental - RM2,300 includes weekly hosekeeping, water bill, internet, Astro, 1 carpark, shuttle service to kl sentral
Facilities : pool, gym, squash, lobby service & restaurant.
They also have hassle free payment by credit card.
If you are interested you can call Ms. Tang 019-328 6388 or Ms.Yap 012 2917606.


----------

